# top 10 ( or less if you dont have 10) bantam breeds



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

ok so i have 2 5X8 coops that will be arriving soon. i am looking for your top 10 bantams breeds to make my choice of what to fill them with.


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

I really like the sebrights. I have a sebright roo and he is the sweetest, most funny, little guy I've ever seen! Bantams are hilarious! I also have an old English game hen that is sweet...but a little "feisty" lol


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

We've only experienced Silkies for bantam breeds, but like the look of Japanese Bantams, Mille Fluer D'Uccles , Phoenix Bantams, Cochin bantams, and seramas.


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

I only have experience with sebrights and OEGs. I really like the seramas, d'Uccles, and Japanese bantams though.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

d'Uccles get my vote.


----------



## sclark73 (Nov 16, 2013)

I have Cochin, Silkie, BO, Welsummer, Silkie/Cochin cross & Mille Fleur D'Uccle and have to say they all are great. The D'Uccle is one of the tamest, she follows you around and loves to be held. I had Japanese but wasn't very fond of them.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

1: Marans Bantams 
2: Japanese Bantams
3: Mille Fleur D'Uccle Bantams
4: Self Blue D'Uccle Bantams
5: Brahma Bantams
6: Rosecomb Bantams
7: Sebright Bantams
8: Old English Game Bantams
9: Quail Antwerp Belgian Bantams (Quail Belgium D'Anver Bantams)
10: Pheonix Bantams

This is def. not in the complete right order, but it is my top 10.  Good luck!


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

1: Marans Bantams 
2: Japanese Bantams
3: Mille Fleur D'Uccle Bantams
4: Self Blue D'Uccle Bantams
5: Brahma Bantams
6: Rosecomb Bantams
7: Sebright Bantams
8: Old English Game Bantams
9: Quail Antwerp Belgian Bantams (Quail Belgium D'Anver Bantams)
10: Pheonix Bantams

This is def. not in the complete right order, but it is my top 10.  Good luck!


----------

